

Ask HN: What does "stack" mean? - HackrNwsDesignr


======
patio11
There are a few meanings. If you haven't heard it before, I am guessing you
hear it in a context like "the LAMP stack." Basically, web applications are
complex systems these days, and they rely on moving parts on top of moving
parts. Stack describes that collection of programs/technologies.

For example, Bingo Card Creator uses a fairly typical Rails stack: application
code in Rails(a web framework based on the language Ruby), MySQL for the DB,
Nginx proxying to mongrel for the web tier, memcached and Redis for for a few
purposes, DelayedJob for queuing, all running on Ubuntu.

------
route66
You could find one answer here:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stack_(data_structure)>

In short: a data structure where the last thing you put in is the first you
get out.

To others it means everything you can pile up in one or the other way. Like
MySql on Linux with Apache and PHP which gives us the LAMP stack ...

To some weird people it might mean this:
[http://www.rocktownhall.com/blogs/media/blogs/rth/MarshallSt...](http://www.rocktownhall.com/blogs/media/blogs/rth/MarshallStack.jpg)

------
HackrNwsDesignr
patio11's answer is what I was looking for. not the data structure. so most
sites all web apps can be broken down into a 'stack'?

------
pbhjpbhj
different layers of software, a plate full of pancakes, a series of slides
used in a presentation

~~~
tgrass
dude, now I'm hungry.

